# any tips on getting the best deal for a trip to CO?



## Duck Commander (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm looking to make my first trip this January. Probably four days. Maybe Breck for 2-3 days and 1-2 days elsewhere. Looking to get the best prices for lodging and lift tickets? Book online now? Buy passes online? In town?

???


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

get an epic pass


----------



## Duck Commander (Apr 2, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> get an epic pass


I've looked at it and would love to. Two trips would pay it off however I think I'm going to be limited to one trip this year.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Buying a Colorado pass may be what you want.... Getting that pass will cover where you've mentioned that you want to go, and you get discounted tickets with that pass for others that are coming with you.

Good luck on cheap lodging.... The only way your going to do that is if you get a place in either Silverthorne, or Eagle. You won't find anything under $140-$150 a night at a resort. Probably closer to $200+ a night for a small place.... I know in Silverthorne you can get rooms during peak season for just over $100, same with Eagle.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

im planing a trip to vail during thanks giving...so far i found a pretty good deal for 6 adult and 3 nights lodging+3 day lift tickets for 1378.12 at a holiday inn condo
but it might be this cheap due to thanks giving weekend and its early in the season
________
Wiki Vaporizer


----------



## Duck Commander (Apr 2, 2008)

It looks like I can save about $220 on lodging and lift ticket by going in mid-December rather than January. How's the conditions around mid December?


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Duck Commander said:


> It looks like I can save about $220 on lodging and lift ticket by going in mid-December rather than January. How's the conditions around mid December?


Marginal

Go in March or April. I got stuck at WP due to a big snowstorm right before Closing Weekend. Ton of snow and the Front Rangers couldn't make it up. I-70 was closed. I was making fresh tracks every run on Friday and Saturday. 2-3 feet of freshies on April 17 & 18. No crowds. It was wonderful.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would say a Feb/March trip is your best bet as well... That April snow was some sort of fluke stuff if you ask me.

When I set up my annual trip for my buddies from other states to come in, I plan it for the end of February or really early March.


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Good luck on cheap lodging.... The only way your going to do that is if you get a place in either Silverthorne, or Eagle. You won't find anything under $140-$150 a night at a resort. Probably closer to $200+ a night for a small place.... I know in Silverthorne you can get rooms during peak season for just over $100, same with Eagle.


I stayed at The Village in Breck last January. It was $100 per night for a room with 1 King bed or 2 Twins. It was a pretty nice place and the room was plenty big. The Village is right on the mountain. 

Or you can go the cheaper route... 1st Inn in Silverthorne was $50 per night in beginning of March for 1 Queen bed.


----------

